# Felix Ho animal abuse?



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ky4gSrXXYW4

Warning: The guy does beat dogs into shutdown in these clips so some people may find it very offensive or traumatic . So don't watch it if you feel uneasy about that.

Heres an article about it:



> A high-profile dog trainer – who once advised the Hong Kong police dog unit – has been subjected to an online campaign of vilification after videos emerged of him violently beating dogs under his control. One three-minute clip showing Felix Ho Fei-yin beating and stomping on a dog during a training a seminar in Tianjin in 2011


?Hunt him down?: online fury over video of Hong Kong trainer stomping on dog's head | South China Morning Post

I think it is shocking behavior from a professional and someone conducting a seminar ment to inform and teach people. Some one working so closely with dogs aught to have more respect for the animal.

http://www.felixho.be/


----------



## daisyprincess (Nov 25, 2015)

This guy is crazy.


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

How does anyone let him near their dogs? Disgusting.


----------

